# WHERE TO BUY AMMO ?! Jöerg, please help ! Anyone !



## n00b shots (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm really struggling to find a cheap place to buy ammo ! Preferably in Europe or UK !! Please someone help, as I have no clue where to buy ammo. I'd be looking for steel balls in the 10-15mm size range ! Jöerg if you could. Help, that'd be awesome !!! "***Thanks, and bye bye****.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Google is your friend. Try here:

http://simplybearings.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=23_5044

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

joerg is not here


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, you can get Daisy 3/8 inch steel, 70 ct., from Amazon.com for around $4. I don't know if that helps, but that's where I get a lot of mine.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Hex nuts are good if you want


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Contact Eggy22. He is in the UK and can supply enough ammo to last you a lifetime.


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahoj,

If you want it cheap, but still need steel balls .....
Use the Caliber prefer that we used to meet genrne in Germany, or the für's Targets is often taken here .....

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxwJvKoro13H3GwmNfuI2Ag

8mm to 9mm bullets.
In ball Winnie, cheap 8.2mm balls - with small flaws ....

http://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Products/030101012

http://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Categories/Schnaeppchenecke/Schnaeppchenecke_Sportmunition


----------

